# Large Chisel & Slick Handle Alternatives



## Tractorshaft (Oct 7, 2009)

I happened to be in the local Sports Authority yesterday for some hockey pucks and I saw these little novelty bats on sale, they are solid, straight grained clear ash. I have several old slicks that need handles as well as some larger (2") chisels that could wear a large handle with ease.

The little bats are 16" and cute as can be, at $2.00 each they are worth that for the wood content alone, ash is one of the harder to find woods around here, especially nice dry stock.

Here is what I was thinking of turning some of the little bats into, I am sure the pictures of "Typically Handled Tools" will explain my intentions…

*A $2.00 Sports Authority "16" Novelty Ash Bat" wanting to be a tool handle for cheap!*




























What do you think?

Enjoy!

Jerry!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

give it a try  then abuse a slick on some hard timber 
but be aware if the ash split it will be like a spear arow coming agains your body

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Brilliant! I've admired these little bats, already round with a hole for your live center. It just never occurred to me. Thanks, Dennis.


----------

